# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ειναι αρσενικό ή θυληκο;

## SpiKe

Καλησπέρα στην παρεα. Θα ηθελα κάποιος που να εχει γνώση να μου πει τι είναι το κοκατιλακι μου; ειναι αρσενικο ή θυληκο. Μεχρι τωρα πιστευα οτι ειναι αρσενικο αλλα ειδα οτι τα μαγουλάκια του ειναι πιο πολυ προς το πορτοκαλι παρα προς το κοκκινο και τα φτερά του έχουν μερικες κηλίδες κίτρινες κ γι αυτο το λογο με παραξενεψε; ειναι τελικα αρσενικό ή θυληκο;ειναι περιπου 3-4 μηνων αν παιζει ρολο αυτο... Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## SpiKe

> Καλησπέρα στην παρεα. Θα ηθελα κάποιος που να εχει γνώση να μου πει τι είναι το κοκατιλακι μου; ειναι αρσενικο ή θυληκο. Μεχρι τωρα πιστευα οτι ειναι αρσενικο αλλα ειδα οτι τα μαγουλάκια του ειναι πιο πολυ προς το πορτοκαλι παρα προς το κοκκινο και τα φτερά του έχουν μερικες κηλίδες κίτρινες κ γι αυτο το λογο με παραξενεψε; ειναι τελικα αρσενικό ή θυληκο;ειναι περιπου 3-4 μηνων αν παιζει ρολο αυτο... Ευχαριστώ πολύ


[IMG]

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

